# Problem with upgrading to KDE 4.8



## roelof (May 26, 2012)

Hello, 

I updated my ports collection with `# portsnap fetch update`

But when I do `# portmaster -an` I see this message repeatedly.

```
Launching 'make checksum' for math/kalgebra in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for math/kalgebra from ports

===>>> The dependency for math/analitza
       seems to be handled by kalgebra-4.7.4_1

===>>> Launching child to update kalgebra-4.7.4_1 to kalgebra-4.8.3
        cantor-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1
 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1
 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1
 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1 >> kalgebra-4.7.4_1
```

Is this a well-known problem?

Roelof


----------



## xibo (May 26, 2012)

cantor upgrade forces you to upgrade kalgebra which can't upgrade because it would require to have cantor upgraded first? A workaround is to deinstall both and have the kdeedu metaport pull them in again afterwards.


----------



## avilla@ (May 27, 2012)

What does `$ pkg_info -r kalgebra\*` return?


----------



## roelof (May 27, 2012)

*I*t's returning this : 

```
Information for kalgebra-4.7.4_1:

Depends on:
Dependency: xineramaproto-1.2.1
Dependency: xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1
Dependency: xextproto-7.2.0
Dependency: renderproto-0.11.1
Dependency: recordproto-1.14.1
Dependency: randrproto-1.3.2
Dependency: kbproto-1.0.5
Dependency: inputproto-2.0.2
Dependency: fixesproto-5.0
Dependency: dri2proto-2.6
Dependency: damageproto-1.2.1
Dependency: xmlcatmgr-2.2
Dependency: xmlcharent-0.3_2
Dependency: iso8879-1986_3
Dependency: expat-2.0.1_2
Dependency: docbook-xml-4.5
Dependency: docbook-xml-4.4_1
Dependency: docbook-xml-4.3
Dependency: docbook-xml-4.2_1
Dependency: docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
Dependency: docbook-5.0_1
Dependency: docbook-4.5_2
Dependency: docbook-4.4_2
Dependency: docbook-4.3
Dependency: docbook-4.2
Dependency: docbook-4.1_4
Dependency: docbook-1.4
Dependency: docbook-xsl-1.76.1
Dependency: clucene-0.9.21
Dependency: gnome_subr-1.0
Dependency: dmidecode-2.11
Dependency: ca_root_nss-3.13.4
Dependency: mDNSResponder-333.10
Dependency: xvid-1.3.2,1
Dependency: libvpx-1.0.0
Dependency: qt4-doc-4.7.4
Dependency: pciids-20120507
Dependency: kdehier4-1.0.10
Dependency: kde4-icons-oxygen-4.7.4
Dependency: hicolor-icon-theme-0.12
Dependency: python27-2.7.3
Dependency: perl-5.10.1_7
Dependency: png-1.4.11
Dependency: lcms-1.19_1,1
Dependency: jpeg-8_3
Dependency: gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_5,1
Dependency: x264-0.123.2189_1
Dependency: libmng-1.0.10_2
Dependency: jbigkit-1.6
Dependency: tiff-4.0.1_1
Dependency: jasper-1.900.1_10
Dependency: curl-7.24.0
Dependency: yajl-2.0.1
Dependency: xdg-utils-1.0.2_7
Dependency: readline-6.2
Dependency: pkg-config-0.25_1
Dependency: talloc-2.0.7
Dependency: opencv-core-2.3.1_3
Dependency: ilmbase-1.0.1_1
Dependency: OpenEXR-1.6.1_3
Dependency: shared-desktop-ontologies-0.9.0
Dependency: xproto-7.0.22
Dependency: libICE-1.0.7,1
Dependency: libSM-1.2.0,1
Dependency: libXdmcp-1.1.0
Dependency: libXau-1.0.6
Dependency: freetype2-2.4.9_1
Dependency: fontconfig-2.9.0,1
Dependency: pcre-8.30_2
Dependency: orc-0.4.16
Dependency: schroedinger-1.0.11
Dependency: libvolume_id-0.81.1
Dependency: libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
Dependency: libxcb-1.7
Dependency: libX11-1.4.4,1
Dependency: giflib-4.1.6
Dependency: libXrender-0.9.6
Dependency: libXt-1.1.1,1
Dependency: libXext-1.3.0_1,1
Dependency: libXrandr-1.3.2
Dependency: libXi-1.4.5,1
Dependency: libXtst-1.2.0
Dependency: libXinerama-1.1.1,1
Dependency: libXmu-1.1.0,1
Dependency: xauth-1.0.6
Dependency: libXxf86vm-1.1.1
Dependency: libXfixes-5.0
Dependency: libXcursor-1.1.12
Dependency: libXdamage-1.1.3
Dependency: libpciaccess-0.12.1
Dependency: libdrm-2.4.17_1
Dependency: libGL-7.6.1
Dependency: libGLU-7.6.1
Dependency: libltdl-2.4.2
Dependency: libffi-3.0.9
Dependency: libexecinfo-1.1_3
Dependency: libdaemon-0.14
Dependency: icu-4.8.1.1_1
Dependency: boost-libs-1.48.0
Dependency: sqlite3-3.7.12
Dependency: libiodbc-3.52.8
Dependency: gdbm-1.9.1
Dependency: db41-4.1.25_4
Dependency: libiconv-1.14
Dependency: samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.17
Dependency: libxml2-2.7.8_3
Dependency: raptor2-2.0.7
Dependency: rasqal-0.9.29
Dependency: redland-1.0.15
Dependency: dbus-1.4.14_2
Dependency: gettext-0.18.1.1
Dependency: aspell-0.60.6.1_1
Dependency: exiv2-0.21.1,1
Dependency: glib-2.28.8_4
Dependency: qt4-corelib-4.7.4
Dependency: qca-2.0.3
Dependency: qt4-clucene-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-qtestlib-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-sql-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-script-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-network-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-xmlpatterns-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-gui-4.7.4_1
Dependency: qt4-scripttools-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-svg-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-opengl-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-xml-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-imageformats-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-help-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-qt3support-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-declarative-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-dbus-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-qdbusviewer-4.7.4
Dependency: libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.0
Dependency: hupnp-1.0.0
Dependency: soprano-2.7.6
Dependency: attica-0.2.9,2
Dependency: qzeitgeist-0.7.0
Dependency: phonon-4.5.1
Dependency: qt4-webkit-4.7.4
Dependency: qt4-assistant-4.7.4_1
Dependency: qt4-designer-4.7.4_1
Dependency: gamin-0.1.10_4
Dependency: gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1
Dependency: enchant-1.6.0
Dependency: shared-mime-info-1.0_1
Dependency: kde4-shared-mime-info-1.2
Dependency: gobject-introspection-0.10.8_2
Dependency: dbus-glib-0.94
Dependency: avahi-app-0.6.29_3
Dependency: policykit-0.9_6
Dependency: eggdbus-0.6_1
Dependency: polkit-0.99
Dependency: polkit-qt-0.103.0
Dependency: consolekit-0.4.3
Dependency: hal-0.5.14_19
Dependency: libgpg-error-1.10
Dependency: libgcrypt-1.5.0
Dependency: libxslt-1.1.26_3
Dependency: libogg-1.2.2,4
Dependency: libvorbis-1.3.3,3
Dependency: libtheora-1.1.1_2
Dependency: ffmpeg-0.7.12_1,1
Dependency: strigi-0.7.7_1
Dependency: kdelibs-4.7.4_3
Dependency: libkdeedu-4.7.4_1
```

Roelof


----------

